# I have to ask this



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

No really!  I do have to ask!

Is it easier to get a book published in a kindle/ebook format than it might normally be to get it published in a dtb?

I see a lot of people posting about the new book they've written, and I wondered a couple of things:  (**note:  I'm not implying anything about agents,writers, or vanity or any other kind of publishing here.  I just can't tell if kindleboards is blessed with an abundance of authors, or if getting published to kindle is more hassle free.  B/c believe me: I've seen some kindle books that clearly did not go through a major publishing house to get get to market, as evidenced by the lack of editing therein.  But I am wildly curious about this entire process, which is why I brought it up**)

Are you all using some sort of vanity publishing service?  (And I'm not sure that's a good description of the service, or even what they call it over here.  But that's what the Chershire Cat called it in one of the Thursday Next books, so that's how I understand the concept.)

Do you have agents?

How do you convince Amazon to sell it?

And does Leslie already have an FAQ of this, so I've just caused several people to read a thread with no cause at all?

Just wondering.  Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There's also something called print on demand, which I think is different than publishing on demand.  Xerox started this.  It's relatively inexpensive, compared to a vanity press, and you don't end up with a garage full of books that give away with a free kitten.  

The cost is based on the services you want, whether or not you have your own artwork.  The binding is hardcover.  

Part of the package is that the book is put on Amazon and a few other popular sites (can't remember).  Only the books that are sold are printed.  The big downside is that you have to pay Xerox $19.95 (?) (or you can get two Mighty Putty for the same price) so the book has to be priced above that.  

The other downside is someone has to know the book is out there, and who's going to pay $24.95 for an unknown author not coming from a major imprint.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is it easier to get a book published in a kindle/ebook format than it might normally be to get it published in a dtb?


You can publish a book for Kindle directly, all by yourself. With a little technical know-how, you can even make it look darn good. It's not hard at all.


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone can publish a book on the Kindle platform. As someone said, it's just takes a little technical know-how. My own books that are Kindle offerings were published by regular, royalty-paying publishers and not vanity presses in any way, shape, or form. I would not trust myself to edit my own books or do their cover design!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks!  That's interesting to know.  I am tempted to write a book myself, although I do not suffer under the delusion that it would be an easy sell.  But if I could do it myself......


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd buy it. At least the first one. If there were No Vampires. And it had a good cover.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thanks! That's interesting to know. I am tempted to write a book myself, although I do not suffer under the delusion that it would be an easy sell. But if I could do it myself......


If it's about KindleBoards let me know so I can make sure you get my description right.......  Oh, and I want to die quickly, I hate lingering deaths and lots of crying.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I'd buy it. At least the first one. If there were No Vampires. And it had a good cover.





> If it's about KindleBoards let me know so I can make sure you get my description right....... Smiley Oh, and I want to die quickly, I hate lingering deaths and lots of crying.


Good cover: Anyone interested in designing a cover? As much as possible, I would like to avoid a cover that would enable readers to confuse my book with "The Impetuous Pirate". Unless I can't pull a plot together after all, in which case I'll need something to distract the reader. And I don't think Oberon will make me a mass-market deal on covers.

GG, I'm hoping for funny, but if you'd like to be in the book and have a succinct death scene, I can have you taking out the hot vampire, in deference to Scott.  Maybe we could have Ranger or Morelli make an appearance. Or have you considered playing your part entirely from the afterlife? You could make like a cameo and be like the Ghost of Christmas Present? To pull a name at random? Then you could just tell me how you'd like to see yourself in the afterlife. And we could skip a death scene all together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If we can have our druthers, I want a lingering death with my whole family weeping and wailing around my bed, and *not* fighting over the Waterford candlesticks. And a very lavish, totally over the top funeral like _Imitation of Life_.

Alternatively, my character can marry a Harrison Ford look-a-like.

Why would you need a plot when you've got such great characters here?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Why would you need a plot when you've got such great characters here?


Yeah, robin, plot is so over-rated. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

oh oh oh oh oh  Ranger? Morelli?  What about EV?

I just bet BJ could do a bang up cover - if his implants are not hurting  

I'll buy one - even at 10.99  as long as you have nice vampyres, bunnies and pie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju said:


> oh oh oh oh oh Ranger? Morelli? What about EV?


Since I'm on the Evanovich newsletter listing, I got nice valentines from Ranger and Morelli. 



> I just bet BJ could do a bang up cover - if his implants are not hurting
> 
> I'll buy one - even at 10.99 as long as you have nice vampyres, bunnies and pie


BJ won't read it if the vampyres eat the bunnies and I won't read it if the vampyres eat the pie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> BJ won't read it if the vampyres eat the bunnies and I won't read it if the vampyres eat the pie.


What if the bunnies eat the vampires AND the pie?










Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> What if the bunnies eat the vampires AND the pie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thanks! That's interesting to know. I am tempted to write a book myself, although I do not suffer under the delusion that it would be an easy sell. But if I could do it myself......


If you write a great book it will be easy to sell. There are a few tricks to getting a book formatted for print and for the various e-book platforms. Several of the POD publishers offer cover design wizards but doing it yourself isn't rocket science. If want some help, let me know.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool.  Now I just have to figure out how to incorporate all the Kindle karachters, and not have rabbits eating pies or attacking cowboys.  But going to Hib in Maui.  I'm seeing this whole writing thing is much much more difficult than I had anticipated.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Good cover: Anyone interested in designing a cover? As much as possible, I would like to avoid a cover that would enable readers to confuse my book with "The Impetuous Pirate". Unless I can't pull a plot together after all, in which case I'll need something to distract the reader. And I don't think Oberon will make me a mass-market deal on covers.
> 
> GG, I'm hoping for funny, but if you'd like to be in the book and have a succinct death scene, I can have you taking out the hot vampire, in deference to Scott.  Maybe we could have Ranger or Morelli make an appearance. Or have you considered playing your part entirely from the afterlife? You could make like a cameo and be like the Ghost of Christmas Present? To pull a name at random? Then you could just tell me how you'd like to see yourself in the afterlife. And we could skip a death scene all together.


Okay I'm good with being a ghost on Maui. I can rescue the pie eating rabbits from the vampires, which is how I died. Can you get Hugh to be the medium I talk through?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Robin, I want to be in the book too! And I already have a great stage karacter name! But I don't look like the "Impetuous Pirate"--is that a problem?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Cool. Now I just have to figure out how to incorporate all the Kindle karachters, and not have rabbits eating pies or attacking cowboys. But going to Hib in Maui. I'm seeing this whole writing thing is much much more difficult than I had anticipated.


Don't forget Hugh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I picture a double-desk--you know, what used to be called a "partner's desk," double-wide with kneeholes on each long side so two people can share the same desk across from each other.  On one side is Hugh Jackman.  He's wearing  a lifejacket and a cowboy hat.  He is typing on a computer. On his side of the desk is a tiny potted cactus and a curled-up cat.  On the wall behind him as a calendar featuring a photo of beautiful Hibbing.  At the other side of the desk sits Captain Jack Sparrow.  He is also typing at his own computer.  His half of the desk holds a clay jug of XXX rum, a turtle and one of those little shaking hula girl dolls.

Above them is the title: Fangs for the Mammaries.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

OK... I'll work on the title some more....


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Cool. Now I just have to figure out how to incorporate all the Kindle karachters, and not have rabbits eating pies or attacking cowboys. But going to Hib in Maui. I'm seeing this whole writing thing is much much more difficult than I had anticipated.


Just don't forget all us little people here on the Kindle board when you are a rich and famous author.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

How about this one?

Ranjürneck: the _Twilight_ of the Mods


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

_He Said--Blood Shed_


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

_Posted Post-Mortem_


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Things to do in Bellingham When You're Undead


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

TYPO-Negative

(For Vampy)

Plus, it fits the cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> TYPO-negative
> 
> (For Vampy)
> 
> Plus, it fits the cover.


That's the best one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree.  Just took me a few tries to get there. It's my way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ It's a TYPO negative!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeppers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I still like my cover idea better.   Unfortunately, there's no way on Earth I can actually create it.  But I think there is going to be a consensus on the title.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll have to check with TYPO to see how she feels about all this.  She's not as out going and free spirited as Fuzzy is.  TYPO is like a quiet shy lady.  Fuzzy is a wild party cat compared to her.  You'd never see TYPO biting the heads off of squirrels for example.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ It's a TYPO negative!





Vampyre said:


> Yeppers!


The Deadly Duo rides again.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Fabulous titles.  Let me know what your royalty rights are going to be, k jim?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Fabulous titles. Let me know what your royalty rights are going to be, k jim?


All I ask is a bj.

I mean a BJ credit on the back flyleaf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

You like the cover idea?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Very very much. I'm trying to figure out the whole photoshop thing now.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Go for it, I love reading new author books....
jp


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Well if you publish your book Robin, I'll check it out unless it's priced like that Nuclear book.  On the bright side you'd only have to sell a couple of them and you'd be set.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ... if getting published to kindle is more hassle free. B/c believe me: I've seen some kindle books that clearly did not go through a major publishing house to get get to market, as evidenced by the lack of editing therein. But I am wildly curious about this entire process, which is why I brought it up**)


From the looks of it, at least one publisher, Penguin Group, doesn't seem to be putting much effort into editing ... I've just finished reading "The Spectator Bird" by Wallace Stegner, the typos just about drove me to distraction. There were breaks in words, no period where there should have been, periods where they shouldn't have been, misspellings, etc.

This book was first published in Penguin Books in 1990. I've read DTB (softcover) copies of other works by Stegner, and published by Penguin, that didn't contain any noticable editing problems. I don't know how recently "The Spectator Bird" has been made available in Kindle format, so maybe Penguin hasn't gotten feedback that this version of the book needs help. This wasn't a bargain book either - I paid $9.99 for it. If Stegner weren't such a fantastic writer, and a favorite of mine, I'd have returned it to Amazon before I finished reading it. I have written a letter to Kindle CS - no reply yet - but I'd like to make my first return since buying my K in early December. It's such a disservice to the writers that the publisher represents. I hope it's not a sign of what's to come in Kindle books.

Glynnis


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Maybe we could have Ranger or Morelli make an appearance.


Then I'd definitely buy one!! 

Glynnis, thanks for bumping this thread! Useful info in here that I'll pass along to some writer friends.

Has this project progressed beyond the first sentence, or is it still at the Snoopy-on-his-typewriter stage? Just curious...


----------

